# Coyotes stink?



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Got this from a fellow in Canada, he is a sheep farmer.

While I skinned my last coyote, I gagged, and my eyes welled up, and my kids puked over in the corner of the barn from the smell.

Funny I have never had a coyote stink like he claims. Never thought it any worse than skinning a deer or rabbit.

What you say?

He sent me the e Mail cause I had posted recipes for coyote.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Crock pot coyote

Coyote Recipe
2-4 lbs of coyote meat
16 oz of apricot preserves
1 bottle BBQ sauce
1/2 purple onion diced
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper
1/2 tsp garlic powder
Instructions: Throw all the ingredients in a crock pot and let them cook for about 8 hours

Cajun coyote

INGREDIENTS:
* 2 cups vegetable oil
* 2 tablespoons Cajun seasoning
* 2 tablespoons dried Italian-style seasoning
* 2 tablespoons lemon pepper
* garlic powder to taste
* 2lbs of fresh thawed coyote meat - pounded to 1/2 inch thickness

DIRECTIONS:

1. In a large shallow dish, mix the oil, Cajun seasoning, Italian seasoning, garlic powder, and lemon pepper. Place the coyote meat in the dish, and turn to coat with the mixture. Cover, and refrigerate for 1/2 hour.
2. Preheat the grill for high heat.
3. Lightly oil the grill grate. Drain coyote, and discard marinade. Place coyote on hot grill and cook for 6 to 8 minutes on each side, or until juices run clear.

Coyote soup

Coyote Hind quarter
cooking oil
2 cups red wine
3 onions, chopped
1 garlic clove
salt and pepper
spices
2 cabbage heads, chopped
8 potatoes, chopped

Cut meat into chunks and brown in oil. Add wine, onions, garlic, salt and pepper and your other favorite spices. Cook for 30 minutes. Add cabbage and potatoes. Cook until tender. Serve with hot biscuits or corn bread.

My brother told me that my squirrel gumbo works well with coyote instead of squirrel if any one would like to try it.

NO YUKING AND GAGING
Over half the world eats dog and finds it very tasty meat. I would rather eat coyote than Possums.

 Al


----------



## devildogg (Nov 21, 2009)

I think I'd rather eat beaver


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Last year I shot a coyote that would gag a maggot. I have never smelled anything like it. I dropped a 140 VLD through the chest at 600 yards. I was still 100 yards from him when I smelled him. I don't know if it was a broken gut or what, but just a half hour ride in the pickup and the truck smelled for a month. It was like it was mixed with the blood that got in the box. I have never smelled any animal that had such a rotten stink to it.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I'll stick with my domestic, and choice wildgame. You can sure go a head and have all the coyote you want. Get a video of you eating it and post it up. I'd like to see how white you turn.

xdeano


----------



## phutch30 (Nov 18, 2010)

Hmmm possum or coyote. That would be a tough one. Could a 3rd option be my own turds? uke:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah I think there is a reason most of the meat we eat is from herbivores and not top carnivores.

Not only from an energy standpoint by understanding trophic levels, but also from a meat quality standpoint.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

So one of five had a stinking coyote to skin.
Hey I knew ya'll wouldn't eat the meat. Few do for some odd reason, guess it is th3e country. In Europe they eat horse too.

Try Frabreeze to kill the stink in the truck.

 Al


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I would say coyotes themselves have a pretty distinct odor. Yes, skinning them reeks a lot more than a deer. You can smell that unique smell every time you drag one back to the truck.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Horse meat is kind of sweet and has a grainy texture. It's weird to describe.

The smell of a coyote is that smell of piss, scat and a dash of anal glands. Not to mention the smell of hot blood. :beer:

xdeano


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I don't mind natural coyote smell. I have skinned a few of them. The stinker I got was not skinned. It reeked like something rotting for ten days in warm sun. Worse than that actually. It gagged a person 20 yards down wind. Not like anything I have smelled on coyote, fox, mink, etc ever before. Skunk doesn't bother me that much, but I hope I never pick up another coyote that smelled like this one. He had not rolled in rotten meat like canine often do. It's as if the smell was coming from his body cavity. I blew a pretty good size hole in him. Chest hit, broad side.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

i used to shoot some real stinkers.
then i switched calibers and now i smell $$  oke:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Plainsman maybe it had a disease. Can animals get cancer or something?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Fallguy said:


> Plainsman maybe it had a disease. Can animals get cancer or something?


I was sort of wondering about that too.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I am sure that the coyote an get cancer since a dog can.

 Al


----------

